# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ndodhitë në Maqedoni 2008 - 2011

## RaPSouL

Përshëndejte anëtarë të nënforumit të Maqedonisë dhe të Forumit Shqiptar.


Në këtë temë regullisht do të njoftoheni reth ndodhive më të fundit në Maqedoni, pa marrë parasysh subjektin e tyre, politik,fetar apo argëtues, gjithcka që ka të bëj me Maqedoninë e ka vendin këtu.


Poashtu në këtë temë janë të mirëpritur komentet tuaja reth cdo ndodhie ose lajmi që do të publikohet.


Ju dëshirojmë lexim dhe debat të këndshëm.


Me respekt stafi i Forumit Shqiptar.


Ju flm

----------


## RaPSouL

*Gruevski: Vendimet e presidentit të çuditshme dhe kontradiktore* 

Kryeminstri i Maqedonisë, Nikolla Gruevski edhe sot reagoi ndaj vendimit të presidentit maqedonas për mos dekretimin e 55 ligjeve të cilët u miratuan nga shumica parlamentare në mungesë të opozitës.

Gruevski tha se sqarimet e presidentit për mos dekretimin e ligjeve të miratuara në Parlamentin e Maqedonisë janë të çuditshme dhe kontradiktore.

“Më duket i çuditshëm dhe befasues sqarimi se mosprezenca e opozitës është arsye për mos dekretimin e ligjeve” , theksoi Gruevski.

Kryeminstri bëri paralele me të kaluarën duke thënë se nga periudha ‘94-97 në Parlament nuk kishte opozitë, por edhe atëher u miratuan shumë ligje të cilët presidenti Gligorov i nënshkruante.

Ai përkujtoi se edhe në vitin 2002 kur VMRO DPMNE-ja ka bojkotuar punën e Parlamentit janë miratuar dhe dekretuar ligjet nga presidentët e atëhershëm. 



(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Vazhdon polemika mes Gruevskit dhe Cërvenkovskit*

Sqarimet e Presidentit për mos-dekretimin e ligjeve të miratuara në Kuvendin e Maqedonisë janë të çuditshme dhe kontradiktore. Kështu deklaroi kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski.

Ai përkujtoi se edhe në kohën kur VMRO DPMNE-ja ka bojkotuar punën e Parlamentit janë miratuar dhe dekretuar ligjet nga presidentët e atëhershëm Kiro Gligorov dhe Boris Trajkovski.

“Më duket pak e çuditshme sqarimi se mosprezenca e opozitës është arsye për mos - dekretimin e ligjeve, të themi në periudhën ‘94-98 kur nuk kishte opozitë në Parlament u miratua edhe Ligji për privatizim, i cili mijëra njerëz i la pa punë dhe shumë pak njerëzve të fuqishëm u mundësoi që me pak para të vijnë deri te kapitalet e mëdha kështu që çfarë duhet të bëjmë tani ta pezullojmë ligin apo çfarë të bëjmë? Pra këto janë vendime kontradiktore të Cërvenkovskit”, tha kryeministri Gruevski..

Presidenti Cërvenkovski nuk dekretoj disa nga ligjet që miratoi Parlamenti në mungesë të opozitës me qëllim të kthimit të deputetëve të LSDM-së dhe PDSH-së në punën e Parlamentit.

Ky veprim i tij u kontestua nga shumica parlamentare, e cila ende pa marrë zyrtarisht shkresën e Presidentit se nuk do t’i dekretojë këto ligje thirri, seancë tjetër në të cilën miratoi për të dytën herë ligjet në fjalë.

Këtë rivotim Presidenti Cërvenkovski e quajti jo legjitim dhe shkelje të Kushtetutës ndërsa kryetari i Parlamentit Veljanovski thotë se ka vepruar në bazë të Kushtetutës. 


Alsat

----------


## RaPSouL

*Bislimi: Ndryshimet kushtetuese në BIM paraqesin akt kriminal*

Muftiu i Shkupit Taxhedin Bislimi i ka quajtur krim ndryshimet e fundit të Kushtetutës së BIM që i bënë kryetari i këtij institucioni bashkë me disa nga muftinjtë në RM-së.

Bislimi ka thënë se ndryshimet në fjalë janë bërë duke i anashkaluar aktet normative dhe organet tjera legitime të këtij institucioni fetar.

“I nderuar Kryetar dhe ju të nderuar muftinj, të cilët morët pjesë në këtë ceromoni vetdëfrimi, kur ju, ose ne të gjithë si prijës të organeve dhe institucioneve të BFI-së i shkelim aktet normative edhe atë Kushtetutën, me çfarë ndërgjegje do të kërkojmë nga të tjerët ta respektojnë atë..!”, i shkruan muftiu i Shkupit Bislimi kryetarit të BIM Sulejman Rexhepi.

“Kur muftinjtë të mbledhur me vetëdije se nuk kanë të drejtë kushtetuese i japin vetës të drejtën e ndërrimit të Kushtetutës, atëherë pse mos të mbledhen 10 apo 15 imamë që janë anëtarë të Kuvendit të Muftinisë e t’i shkakrojnë muftitë nga posti”, shkruan në letrën e tij Bislimi.

Muftiu i Shkupit gjithashtu i ka quajtur qesharake deklaratat e Sulejman Rexhepit se janë bërë ndryshime të një në Kushteute inekzistente. “Si mundë të mos ekzistonte kjo Kushtetutë kur ju z.Sulejman Rexhepi u zgjodhet Reisul Ulema në bazë të kësaj Kushtetute dhe kjo Kushtetutë ju dha legjitimitetin të veproni”, shkruan Bislimi i cili përkujton krerët e BIM se Kuvendi i Bashkësisë Islame ekziston, ka mandat, përbëhet nga 51 anëtarë të zgjedhur në mënyrë legale, nga 13 muftijntë e Bashkësisë Islame, dhe të vetmit legjitim për ndryshimin e Kuhsteutës së Bashkësisë Islame e ka Kuvendi. Myftiu Bislimi në fund të letrës u ka apeluar kolegëve të tij që të gjejnë forcë dhe ta kthejnë siç thuhet normativën atje ku e ka vendin dhe të fillojmë të funksionojmë dhe veprojnë në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe akteve tjera normative të këtij institucioni fetar.

Muftiu i Shkupit Bislim ishte muftiu i vetëm i cili nuk mori pjesë në mbledhjen në Kondovë ku u bënë ndryshimet e fundit të Kushtetutës së këtij instiutucioni fetar.

Ndaj ndryshimeve kushtetuese në BIM dhe ndaj kryetarit të këtij institucioni, ka reaguar edhe muftiu i Resnjës.


Alsat

----------


## RaPSouL

*PDSH: Gjuha shqipe zyrtare në tërë territorin e vendit*

Partia Demokratike Shqiptare(PDSH) i ka shpërndarë zyrave diplomatike projekt-ligjin e saj për zyrtarizimin e gjuhës shqipe në tërë territorin e Maqedonisë, informon agjencia e lajmeve INA.

Projekt-ligji i PDSH mundësonë përdorimin e barabartë të gjuhës shqipe me ate maqedonase, sipas modelit të Kosovës, ku serbët si popullësi prej rreth 8 për qind kanë gjuhën e tyre zyrtare në tërë territorin e vendit, krahas gjuhës shqipe.

Sipas projekt-ligjit të përgaditur nga ekspertë të kësaj partie, krahas gjuhës maqedonase si gjuhë zyrtare, gjuha shqipe do të jetë zyrtare në të gjitha nivelet e pushtetit qendror dhe lokal.

Me propozim-ligjin e ri kërkohet që seancat parlamentare të udhëhiqen në gjuhën shqipe,ministrat shqiptarë të përdorin dhe të komunikojnë në gjuhën shqipe, të gjitha materialet në ekzekutvi dhe legjislativ të jenë në gjuhën shqipe, komandat udhëheqëse në ushtri dhe polici të jenë edhe në gjuhën shqipe. PDSH kërkon që gjuha shqipe të përdoret në të njejtin nivel me gjuhën maqedonase edhe në gjyqësor dhe prokurori.

PDSH vlerësoi se ligji i miratuar nga maxhoranca aktuale VMRO-DPMNE dhe BDI është antishqiptar dhe nuk është konform marrëveshjes së Ohrit dhe kushtetutës.
Kjo parti opozitare bëri të ditur se pas pushimeve do t`ia dorëzojë Parlamentit, projekt-ligjin e saj për zyrtarizimin e gjuhës shqipe. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*JA TE VËRTETAT E SHITJES SË INTERESIT SHQIPTAR NGA ANA E BDI-së* 

Faktet janë kokforta, ata vërtetojnë se BDI-ja nuk përfaqëson interesin e shqiptarëve

Për të qenë korekt dhe serioze, duke i’a lënë propagandën e fëlliqur oponentit tonë, preferojmë që përmes fakteve të shprehim indinjatën tonë të thellë ndaj manipulimit të BDI-së me interesat shqiptare. Së këndejmi, etja për pushtet, amoraliteti, mashtrimi dhe manipulimi me votën e popullit janë treguesit  e vetëm të BDI-së. Ata nuk vendosin asnjë kusht për të qeverisur, por pranuan të gjitha kriterët e vendosura nga Nikolla Gruevski. Për pasojë pyesim publikisht BDI-në dhe Ali Ahmetin:

-       pse nuk guxojnë ta përmendin njohjen e shtetit të Kosovës?
-       pse  bënë pazar në kurriz të popullatës shqiptare të Kërçovës?
-       pse pranuan qeveri duke anashkaluar cështjen etnike?
-       pse pranuan marrëveshje pa  zyrtarim të gjuhës shqipe?
-       pse pranuan marrëveshje, pa kushtin e sjelljes se  ligjit për familjet e dëshmorëve dhe invalitet?
-       pse pranuan marrëveshje duke harruar premtimet ndaj elektoratit?
-       pse pranuan marrëveshje duke suspenduar ligjin për simbolet?

Ne vend të përgjigjeve, janë të mjaftueshme faktet: BDI-ja shiti interesat kurciale të shqipatërve vetëm për të qene në pushtet.

Pika e dytë që përbën kulmin e marrëzisë dhe lajthitjes se BDI-së janë faktet e mëposhtme:

-        BDI-ja e ekzaltuar qe e mori Gruevski ne pushtet, iu bind urdherave qe e cenonin interesin kolektiv te shqiptareve
-       ata votuan  rregulloren famekeqe te parlamentit
-       ata votuan ligjin diskriminues te gjuhes shqipe
-       ata votuan ligjin  me antishqiptar atë të natalitetit ku përfitojnë vetëm maqedonasit
-       ata votuan uljen e buxhetit per Marreveshjen e Ohrit
-       sic e kanë nisur ata do të votojnë cdo ligj që nuk përputhet me interesat shqiptare vetëm të qëndrojnë në pushtet



_Gurra_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Maqedonia nuk pritet të hyjë në BE para vitit 2012*

Çështja e emrit, mungesa e dialogut politik si dhe parregullsit që ndodhën në zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare do të vonojnë bisedimet e Maqedonisë për anëtarësim në Bashkim Evropian.

Ky është arsyetimi i Komisionit Evropian (KE) në raportin që në nëntor duhet t'i dorëzohet qeverisë së Maqedonisë.

Në një përmbledhje mbi vendet aspirante për hyrjen në Bashkimin Evropian, e të transmetuar nga televizioni prestigjioz botëror “BBC”, thuhet se "vlerësimet e komunitetit ndërkombëtar për Maqedoninë vazhdojnë të jenë gri dhe si refren të konkluzioneve mbi zhvillimet e brendshme politike, mungesën e efikasitetit të luftës ndaj korrupsionit, mungesën e dialogut politik, si dhe funksionimin e administratës shtetërore, në fakt politizimin e saj”.

Edhe pse raporti përfundimtar i Komisionit Evropian nuk përmban një datë të saktë për anëtarësimin e plotë të Maqedonisë në BE, spekulohet se kjo mund të ndodh në vitin 2012. Ajo që më së shumti bie në sy, sipas BBC-së, është se ashtu sikur vetoja e Greqisë për në NATO, e njëjta do të vazhdojë edhe për anëtarësimin në BE-në.

Maqedonia, sipas komunitetit ndërkombëtar, po ashtu nuk e ka hequr ende ngadalësimin e implementimit të reformave në shumë sfera. Vendi, siç raporton BBC, vlerësimet e Brukselit po ecë shumë ngadalë në luftën kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar si dhe reformave në gjyqësi e polici. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Në Strugë filloi mbrëmë Festivali “Këngë Jeho”*

Në Strugë mbrëmë u hapë edicioni i 17-të i Festivalit të këngëve dhe valleve popullore “Këngë Jeho”, me pjesëmarrjen e shoqërive dhe ansambleve artistike nga trevat shqiptare.

Dita e parë e festivalit filloi me parakalimin e shoqërive kulturorore artistike nëpër sheshin e qytetit.Kryetari i komunës së Strugës, Ramiz Merko e shpalli të hapur edicionin e 17-të, duke nënvizuar se “Këngë Jeho” tashmë është krijuar në festival mbarëkombëtarë tradicional, ku po shpalosen vlerat dhe opusi i kulturës shqiptare.

Festivali u hap me një kollazh artistik ku kishte valle, këngë dhe kostumografi ilire, ku u shpalos edhe flamuri kombëtar me përmasa të mëdha.

Natën e parë të festivalit interpretuan amatorët e Shoqërisë Kulturo Artistike  (SHKA) "Shpresa" nga Veleshta, "Drita" nga Livadhia, SHKA "Shqiponjat", nga Kaçaniku dhe Ansambli Akademik i Universitetit të Prishtinës, ndërkaq mysafire e natës së parë ishte këngëtarja e talentuar, Dorina Vinca.

Natën e sontme të Festivalit do të shpalosin programet e tyre SHKA "Emin Duraku" nga Shkupi, "Valët e Liqenit" nga Ladorishti, "Xheladin Zeqiri" nga Tetova dhe një ansambël nga Librazhdi, ndërkaq do të interpretoj edhe këngëtari Etem Skifteri. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*OJQ-të protesta kundër presidentit Cërvenkovski* 

Koalicioni i Organizatave Joqeveritare “Drejtësia dhe shteti i së drejtës” paralajmëroi protesta kundër vendimit të presidentit Cërvenkovski për faljen e kryetarit të Strumicës, Zoran Zaev.

OJQ-të ditëve të ardhshme do të organizojnë grumbullimin e nënshkrimeve kundër vendimit të presidentit për abolicionin e kryetarit të komunës së Strumicës dhe nënkryetarit të LSDM-së, Zoran Zaev. Në disa qendra janë paralajmëruar edhe protesta në mbrojtje të së drejtës dhe institucioneve të sistemit.



(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ushtarët maqedonas përdornin hashish në Afganistan*

Tre ushtarë maqedonas që janë pjesë e misionit ndërkombëtarë ushtarak ISAF në Afganistan do të deportohen në vend për shkak të përdorimit të drogës të llojit hashish.

Lajmi bëhet i ditur nga gazeta Veçer, e cila bën të ditur se tre ushtarët në bazën ushtarake në Kabul në fillim ishin vënë në kontrolle mjekësore për përdorim të alkoolit, por më pas kontrollet e hollësishme kanë nxjerrur rezultatet se ata ishin edhe përdorues të drogës të llojit hashish. Ata ishin zbuluar nga forcat amerikane në kuadër të këtij misioni ushtarak ndërkombëtarë ISAF në Afganistan. Ndaj tyre janë ndërmarrë masa sanksionuese nga komisione disciplinuese ushtarake, ndërsa është urdhëruar edhe deportimi i tyre në Maqedoni. Shtabi i përgjithshëm i Armatës së Maqedonisë ka përgënjeshtruar një lajm të tillë, por duke mos dhënë hollësi për rastin dhe duke kërkuar spjegime plotësuese nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes.

Pjestarët e Ushtrisë së Maqedonisë janë pjesëmarrës në misionin ndërkombëtare ISAF të NATO-s në Afganistan që nga vitit 2002. Rreth 127 ushtarë të këmbësorisë, 3 oficerë dhe 4 pjestarë të shërbimit mjekësor veprojnë në kuadër të trupave amerikane në zonën e Kabulit. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mbi 6 mijë nxënës nuk janë regjistruar në shkollat e mesme*

Në Maqedoni edhe pse këtë vit filloi aplikimi i ligjit të ri për arsimim të mesëm obligativ, rreth 6 mijë nxënës nuk janë të regjistruar.

Me ligjin e ri për arsim të mesëm në Maqedoni, shkolla e mesme është e detyrueshme për çdo nxënës dhe në rast se ata nuk vijojnë shkollimin, atëherë Inspektoriati i Arsimit nga shtatori do të shqiptojë dënime për prindërit që kapin një shifër prej 1 mijë euro dhe masa të tjera sanksionuese.

Siç paralajmëroi Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës, 20 gushti është afati i fundit për regjistrimin e nxënësve në shkollat e mesme dhe për të gjithë ata që akoma nuk janë regjistruar.

Kjo ministri bëri të ditur se do të kërkojë nga shkollat fillore të gjitha listat e nxënësve që kanë ngelur të paregjistruar në shkollat e mesme. Sipas Ministrisë së Arsimit në tërë vendin kanë ngelur edhe 12.030 vende të lira në shkollat e mesme. Me qëllim të implementimit të ligjit të ri për arsim të mesëm, Qeveria ka siguruar mjete për librat, transportin e nxënësve dhe pajisjet e tjera për fëmijët që janë me asistencë sociale.



(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Rritet numri i turistëve nga Maqedonia në bregdetin shqiptar* 

Rreth 88 për qind është rritur numri i turistëve nga Maqedonia në bregdetin shqiptar. Lajmi bëhet i ditur nga agjencia bullgare e lajmeve “Fokus” , e cila thirret në mediat greke. Sipas njoftimeve, kjo shifër ka shënuar rritje për shkak se një numër i madh i maqedonasve kanë braktisur bregdetin grek, pas tensioneve dhe mosmarrëveshjeve të fundit midis këtyre dy vendeve për çështjen e emrit të Maqedonisë.

Sipas informacionit të agjencisë bullgare, rreth 100 mijë qytetarët nga Maqedonia e kanë zgjedhur Shqipërinë si vendin më të preferuar për pushimet verore. Agjencitë turistike paralajmëruar se ky numër pritet të shënojë rritje edhe gjatë periudhës së muajit gusht.

Siç bëhet e ditur, pushuesit nga Maqedonia kanë braktisur edhe bregdetin malazez për shkak të çmimeve të larta, ndërsa Bullgarinë për shkak çështjes së vizave. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mustafaj: Integrimi i Maqedonisë i rëndësishëm për rajonin* 

Ish- shefi i diplomacisë shqiptare, Besnik Mustafaj deklaroi se është në interes të mbarë rajonit që Maqedonia të ecë përpara në proceset evrointegruese.

Sipas tij, Qeveria e re e VMRO-DPMNE-së dhe BDI-së është kompakte dhe mund t’i shpiejë përpara proceset integruese të Maqedonisë pasi ka mbështetjen ndërkombëtare dhe të fqinjëve për të arritur standardet euroatlantike.

Ai gjithashtu theksoi rëndësinë që Qeveria e re e Maqedonisë të punojë për një shtet multietnik ku të gjithë qytetarët do të ndjeheshin të barabartë.

“Unë mendoj se Qeveria e re në Maqedoni do të punojë për të krijuar përpara komunitetit ndërkombëtar dhe ne fqinjëve në radhë të parë bindjen se është një shtet multietnik, ku të gjithë qytetarët ndjehen të barabartë, të mbrojtur nga ligji, ndjehen pjesë e fondeve që janë të nevojshme për ndërtimin e infrastrukturës për funksionimin e një shoqërie moderne”, tha ish-ministri dhe zyrtari i lartë Partisë Demokratike të Shqipërisë, Besnik Mustafaj gjatë një vizite në komunën e Zajaziti në Maqedoni. 


(INA)

----------


## Renea

*Sopot: Rivarrosen 64 viktimat e masakrës së vitit 1944*

Në fshatin Sopot të Kumanovës janë rivarrosur eshtrat e 64 viktimave të komunizmit të cilët u vranë më 4 nëntor të vitit 1944 nga komunistët. 

Në manifestimin e mbajtur në Sopot morri pjesë edhe kreu më i lartë i BDI-së i cili tha se ata që kanë sakrifikuar meritojnë respekt dhe mirënjohje.

"Këta njerëz nuk janë vrarë se nuk bënë diçka, këta njerëz nuk janë pajtuar me pushtues, nuk janë pajtuar me robërinë, këta njerëz nuk kanë pranuar të huajt, kanë dashur truallin e vet dhe kanë dashur të jenë të lirë në tokën e vet, për atë edhe janë pushkatuar edhe janë masakruar", tha në fjalimin e tij kryetari i BDI-së Ali Ahmeti.

"Më 4 nëntor 1944 ditë e shtunë i morën të gjithë, disa i kanë dërguar në Shushevë i kanë mbytur, disa i kanë mbytur në fshat. Unë kam qenë 14 vjeçar në atë kohë, edhe mua më kanë marrë një herë por shpëtova", kujtoi ato ditë trishtimi Bajram Latifi, banor i fshatit Sopot.

"Sot përderisa për 64 vjet në Sopot kanë rrjedh lotët e pikëllimit tani rrjedhin lotët e gëzimit meqenëse të parët tanë vendosen në vendin, në fshatin e tyre, në tokën e tyre ku gjithmonë do të kemi mundësi të vijmë t’i vizitojmë t’u bëjmë homazh", tha anëtari i këshillit organizativ Ylber Limani.

Në rivarrimin e eshtrave të 64 të vrarëve gjatë komunizmit morën pjesë të afërmit e viktimave.

http://alsat-m.tv/Lajme-nga-vendi/3876.html

----------


## RaPSouL

*Marrëveshja e Ohrit feston ditëlindjen, PDSH nuk merr pjesë në ceremoni*

SHKUP- Në Maqedoni sot festohet shtatë vjetori i nënshkrimit të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit nën patronazhin e zëvendëskryeministrit Abdulakim Ademi. Ceremonia me rastin e kësaj dite do të mbulohet nga zëvendëskryeministri përgjegjës për Marrëveshjen e Ohrit, Ademi, partia e të cilit viteve të kaluara këtë datë e ka shënuar me anë të ceremonive private. Marrëveshja e Ohrit e nënshkruar më 12 gusht të vitit 2001 ndërpreu konfliktin e armatosur midis forcave shtetërore të sigurisë dhe Ushtrisë ]lirimtare Kombëtare, duke siguruar paqen në Maqedoni. Në këtë takim janë ftuar personalitetet e larta shtetërore, përfaqësues të partive politike, përfaqësues të trupit diplomatik dhe institucioneve të tjera. Deri tani nuk është konfirmuar se në këtë ceremoni a do të marrë pjesë kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski, por partia e tij VMRO-DPMNE konfirmoi për marrjen e ftesës. PDSH paralajmëroi se nuk do të jetë e pranishme në këtë ceremoni, me arsyetimin e saj se BDI nuk po përmbush detyrimet që dalin nga Marrëveshja e Ohrit.


_(s.g/Ina/Balkanweb)_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Cërvenkovski nesër firmos dekretin për gjuhën shqipe*


Presidenti i Maqedonisë, Branko Cërvenkovski nesër do të firmosë dekretin për hyrjen në fuqi të Ligjit për përdorimin e gjuhëve i cili paraqet bazë juridike për përdorimin zyrtar të gjuhës shqipe në Maqedoni. Cërvenkovski ka ndryshuar qëndrimin e tij, pasi më parë kishte paralajmëruar mosdekretimin e këtij ligji, në rast se PDSH në opozitë do të kthehej në Parlamentin e Maqedonisë. 

SHKUP- Presidenti i Maqedonisë, Branko Cërvenkovski firmosjen e dekretit do ta bëjë menjëherë nesër në ditën e parë të punës pas pushimeve që kishe në bregdetin turk. Presidenti Cërvenkovski ka ndryshuar qëndrimin e tij, pasi më parë kishte paralajmëruar mosdekretimin e këtij ligji, në rast se Partia Demokratike Shqiptare (PDSH) në opozitë do të kthehej në Parlamentin e Maqedonisë.
Mosdekretimi i Ligjit për përdorimin e gjuhëve ishte një nga kushtet kryesore për rikthimin e PDSH në Parlament. Kjo e fundit paralajmëroi se do të kthehet në institucionin legjislativ më 18 gusht, pas përfundimit të pushimeve vjetore. Zyrtarë të kësaj partie paralajmëruan se do t`i dorëzojnë propozim-ligjin e tyre për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe, me të cilin parashikohet zyrtarizimi i gjuhës shqipe si gjuhë e dytë zyrtare në Maqedoni, sipas modelit të përdorimit të gjuhës serbe në Kosovë.


(a.r/ina/balkanweb)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shënohet shtatë vjetori i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit*

Në Maqedoni sot do të shënohet shtatë vjetori i nënshkrimit të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit nën patronazhin e zëvendëskryeministrit Abdulakim Ademi.

Ceremonia me rastin e shënimit të kësaj dite do të mbulohet nga zëvendëskryeministri përgjegjës për Marrëveshjen e Ohrit, Ademi, partia e të cilit viteve të kaluara këtë datë e ka shënuar me anë të ceremonive private.

Marrëveshja e Ohrit e nënshkruar më 13 gusht të vitit 2001 ndërpreu konfliktin e armatosur midis forcave shtetërore të sigurisë dhe Ushtrisë ]lirimtare Kombëtare, duke siguruar paqen në Maqedoni.

Në këtë takim sivjet janë ftuar personalitetet e larta shtetërore, përfaqësues të partive politike, përfaqësues të trupit diplomatik dhe institucioneve të tjera. Deri tani nuk është konfirmuar se në këtë ceremoni a do të marrë pjesë kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski, por partia e tij VMRO-DPMNE konfirmoi për marrjen e ftesës.

PDSH paralajmëroi se nuk do të jetë e pranishme në këtë ceremoni, me arsyetimin e saj se BDI nuk po përmbush detyrimet që dalin nga Marrëveshja e Ohrit. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*New York: Fillon raundi i ri i negociatave për emrin* 

Në New York sot zyrtarishtë fillon raund i ri i bisedimeve për emrin kushtetues të Maqedonisë, njoftoi kabineti për informim i ndërjmetësuesit, Mattheë Nimetz.

Delegacioni i Maqedonisë përbëhet nga ambasadori, Nikolla Dimitrov, dhe Martin Protuger, shef i kabinetit të kryeministrit maqedonas, kurse greqia përfaqësohet nga negociatori, Adamantis Vasilakis.

Siç është paralajmëruar sot dhe nesër, ndërmjetësuesi Nimetz do të zhvilloj takime të ndara me përfaqësuesit e të dy delegacioneve.

Palët në negociata nuk presin që Nimetz të paraqes propozim të ri për emrin dhe takimet i vlerësojnë më shumë si procedurale.

Sipas mediave greke pritjet për ndonjë rezultat në takimin e radhës janë shumë minimale, për shkak të retorikës së skajshme të Shkupit dhe pretendimet e reja për të qenë pjesë e agjendës së negociatave.

Nuk përjashtohet mundësia që pas takimeve me negociatorët e dy vendeve, Nikolla Dimitrov dhe Ademantios Vasilakis, Nimetz t'i vizitojë Shkupin dhe Athinën. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Në Veles do të hapet paralelja e parë e mesme në gjuhën shqipe*

Në qytetin e Velesit në Maqedoninë Qendrore do të hapet paralelja e parë e gjimnazit me mësim në gjuhën shqipe.

Kjo është kumtuar nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës, pas një takimi me kryetarin e komunës së Velesit, Ace Kocevski.”Në takim është arritur marrëveshje që paralelja me mësim në gjuhën shqipe në gjimnazin “Koço Racin” të fillojë me punë në shtator, ndërsa për këtë qëllim do të shpallet konkurs për pranimin e mësimdhënësve shqiptarë”, thuhet në komunikatën e kësaj ministrie.

Këshilli i prindërve shqiptarë refuzoi vendimin e mëparshëm të Ministrisë së Arsimit që nxënësit shqiptarë për të vijuar arsimimin e mesëm të udhëtonin në qytetet tjera.

Banorët shqiptarë të Velesit dhe rrethinës numërojnë mbi 10 për qind nga numri i përgjithshëm i popullësisë. Shumica e shqiptarëve jetojnë në fshatrat Buzallkovë, Jabollçishtë, Slivnik dhe Klukovec. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Cërvenkovski i gatshëm për t`u ballafaquar në zgjedhje me Gruevskin  	* 

Presidenti Branko Cërvenkovski deklaroi se është i gatshëm që të ballafaqohet në zgjedhje me kryeministrin aktual Nikolla Gruevski.

“Do t`ia plotësojë dëshirën, por jo në zgjedhjet presidenciale, por ato parlamentare.Do të ballafaqohemi në zgjedhjet parlamentare kurdo që do të mbahen.Ju premtojë se beteja e vërtetë politike veçmë do të fillojë”, theksoi presidenti Cërvenkovski.

Kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski kohë më parë i bëri thirrje publike presidentit që të përballet në garën presidenciale që do të mbahet vitin e ardhshëm.
Cërvenkovski paralajmëroi se pas përfundimit të mandatit të tij presidencial do t`i kthehet radhëve të partisë tij, për të afirmuar ate, por duke nënvizuar se nuk do të kushtëzojë kthimin e tij me pozicionin e liderit të partisë.

Presidenti maqedonas Branko Cërvenkovski theksoi se normalizimi i demokracisë parlamentare ka qenë motivi i vërtet për amnestimin e nënkryetarit të LSDM-së, Zoran Zaev dhe mos firmosjen e 6 ligjeve të miratuara nga mazhoranca.

Ai tha se që nga 10 prilli në Maqedoni nuk funksionoi dialogu politik mes pushtetit dhe opozitës, që është kriter i domosdoshëm për integrimin e Maqedonisë.

“Çdokush që këtë çështje nuk e trajton si problem i cili në radhë të parë duhet të zgjidhet, nuk e kupton demokracinë dhe nuk dëshiron që ta shohë Maqedoninë në NATO dhe BE”, tha Cërvenkovski duke u përgjigjur në pyetjet e kryeministrit se pse e fali Zoran Zaevin dhe pse nuk firmosi ligjet e rimiratuara nga shumica parlamentare.

Presidenti Cërvenkovski nënvizoi se në javët e kaluara ka qenë në shënjestër të një fushate mediale kundër tij e organizuar nga kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski. Sipas tij, "kreatorët e kësaj histerie nëse kanë qëllim ta frikësojnë, janë drejtuar në adresë të gabuar". 


(INA)

----------

